# Canidae vs other brands?



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep, Looking for a better brand since we have extra money now.
our rent was lowered so we get extra. =)

anyways, I want to know if canidae is a good brand or not? if it is we will be buying a bag to mix with their new bag of food.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Are you speaking about Canidae's original formula or there Grain Free formula?

Original Ingredients: 
1. ALL STAGES: Chicken meal, turkey meal, lamb meal, brown rice, white rice, rice bran, peas, potatoes, oatmeal, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), millet, tomato pomace, natural flavor, flaxseed meal, ocean fish meal, choline chloride, suncured alfalfa meal, inulin (from chicory root), lecithin, sage extract, cranberries, beta-carotene, rosemary extract, sunflower oil, yucca schidigera extract, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, cobalt proteinate, papaya, pineapple.

35# Bag = 36.95 online

2. RICE & LAMB: Lamb meal, brown rice, cracked pearled barley, rice bran, peas, millet, canola oil, lamb, tomato pomace, natural flavor, flaxseed meal, potassium chloride, choline chloride, suncured alfalfa meal, inulin (from chicory root), lecithin, sage extract, cranberries, beta-carotene, rosemary extract, sunflower oil, yucca schidigera extract, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, cobalt proteinate, papaya, pineapple.

35# Bag = 38.95 online

3. CHICKEN & RICE: Chicken meal, brown rice, white rice, rice bran, cracked pearled barley, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), millet, tomato pomace, natural flavor, flaxseed meal, potassium chloride, choline chloride, suncured alfalfa meal, inulin (from chicory root), lecithin, sage extract, cranberries, beta-carotene, rosemary extract, sunflower oil, yucca schidigera extract, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, cobalt proteinate, papaya, pineapple.

30# Bag = 35.95 online

4. PLATINUM: Chicken meal, brown rice, white rice, rice bran, peas, potatoes, oatmeal, cracked pearled barley, millet, turkey meal, lamb meal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), tomato pomace, natural flavor, flaxseed meal, ocean fish meal, choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, chondroitin sulfate, psyllium seed husk, suncured alfalfa meal, inulin (from chicory root), lecithin, sage extract, cranberries, beta-carotene, rosemary extract, sunflower oil, yucca schidigera extract, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, cobalt proteinate, papaya, pineapple.

30# Bag = 39.95 online

5. BEEF & FISH: Beef, ocean fish meal, oatmeal, beef meal, brown rice, white rice, rice bran, peas, cracked pearled barley, millet, canola oil, tomato pomace, natural flavor, flaxseed meal, choline chloride, suncured alfalfa meal, inulin (from chicory root), lecithin, sage extract, cranberries, beta-carotene, rosemary extract, sunflower oil, yucca schidigera extract, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, cobalt proteinate, papaya, pineapple.

30# Bag = 36.95 online

((in the original formula the only thing I do and dont have a problem with is Millet. The reason I say it that way is because Millet is related to Wheat but it does not have gluten in it and it is full of vit. B, it was found to be able to be digested by humans who have allergies to wheat or gluten but I myself do not like it for dogs. Still has a hard digestion and swelling problem like wheat does.))

GRAIN FREE INGREDIENTS:

1. GRAIN FREE ALL STAGES: Chicken meal, turkey meal, lamb, potatoes, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), lamb meal, ocean fish meal, tomato pomace, natural flavor, choline chloride, suncured alfalfa meal, inulin (from chicory root), lecithin, sage extract, cranberries, beta-carotene, rosemary extract, sunflower oil, yucca schidigera extract, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, cobalt proteinate, papaya, pineapple.

30# Bag = 47.95 online

2. GRAIN FREE SALMON: Salmon meal, potatoes, potato protein, ocean fish meal, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), peas, tomato pomace, natural flavor, choline chloride, suncured alfalfa meal, inulin (from chicory root), lecithin, sage extract, cranberries, beta-carotene, rosemary extract, sunflower oil, yucca schidigera extract, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, cobalt proteinate, papaya, pineapple

30# Bag = 52.95 online

((Now the grain free formulas are not bad but I do not like potatoes (not talking about sweet potatoes). Potatoes are basically starch which turns into sugar and is a simple carb. but it truly much better then wheat))

Dog Food: All Natural, High Quality, Holistic Pet Food. Dog Foods, Cat Foods, Dog Biscuits

Hope this helped ya


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Are you speaking about Canidae's original formula or there Grain Free formula?
> 
> Original Ingredients:
> 1. ALL STAGES: Chicken meal, turkey meal, lamb meal, brown rice, white rice, rice bran, peas, potatoes, oatmeal, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), millet, tomato pomace, natural flavor, flaxseed meal, ocean fish meal, choline chloride, suncured alfalfa meal, inulin (from chicory root), lecithin, sage extract, cranberries, beta-carotene, rosemary extract, sunflower oil, yucca schidigera extract, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, cobalt proteinate, papaya, pineapple.
> ...


Yeah, it helped. thanky!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

the online price looks good it's the shipping that kills you


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

t1dirty said:


> the online price looks good it's the shipping that kills you


I only used those prices to give people some kind of idea of the cost of the dog food.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

We fed Canidae for about 2 years and were very happy with it, until they changed the formula. 2 bags into the new formula, our dogs were still not doing well on it. I've heard good things about the grain-free -- like its similar to the old formula -- but there was an availability issue where we were at. Taste of the Wild is a good food, and so is Nature's Variety. (Those are the two brands we played with after the Canidae change, and we liked both of them.)


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> We fed Canidae for about 2 years and were very happy with it, until they changed the formula. 2 bags into the new formula, our dogs were still not doing well on it. I've heard good things about the grain-free -- like its similar to the old formula -- but there was an availability issue where we were at. Taste of the Wild is a good food, and so is Nature's Variety. (Those are the two brands we played with after the Canidae change, and we liked both of them.)


Is High Prairie Canine Formula any good?

it doesnt have grains! I like that!

•For All Life Stages 
•Grain-Free 
•Roasted Bison and Roasted Venison 
•Optimal Amino Acids 
•Antioxidants 
•Omega Fatty Acid Blend 
•Digestive Support System 
•Sweet Potatoes 
•Berry Blend 
•Tomatoes & Tomato Pomace 
•No Corn, No Soy 
•Chelated Minerals

it is perfect!

can I order it online?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I haven't done the High Prairie. My dogs were on Pacific Stream (fish), and we did one bag of the Wetlands (poultry).


----------



## craftychristy (Jan 17, 2010)

*I feed CANIDAE and am very happy with it.*

I have been feeding CANIDAE since last February. I have tried both the Grain Free formulas (though my dog prefers the 4 meat formula over the salmon) and the regular ALS.

I primarily feed the ALS Grain Free 4 meat formula with some CANIDAE canned mixed in and Diamond does very well on it. When she came from the breeder she was eating the Eukanuba Lamb & Rice formula, but I lost my first AmStaff to cancer and he was on the Eukanuba Maintenance, which at the time used ethoxyquin as a preservative. So I wanted to get away from that. I tried another brand and finally settled on the CANIDAE and have had great results.

If you need more info you can go to CANIDAE's website: Dog Food: All Natural, High Quality, Holistic Pet Food. Dog Foods, Cat Foods, Dog Biscuits

Hope this helps. Have a great day.

:roll:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I haven't done the High Prairie. My dogs were on Pacific Stream (fish), and we did one bag of the Wetlands (poultry).


I seen the Pacific stream but I read what was in the High Prairie. I have no doubt in my mind this is what the girls will be fed. a 30lb bag isnt that much online and I can buy two 30lb bags which will last awhile.


----------

